# Putting photos on the internet



## Somni (May 30, 2011)

I have some photos from a group holiday that I'd like to put up so that the others can see them (there are a few too many to e-mail round).  I was hoping that someone might know a good free site to use as although I've heard of sites like Flickr, I've never used them before.  I'd particularly like one that is free, safe and easy to use if this is not too much to ask.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 30, 2011)

Flickr is free (for the first 200 pictures) and pretty simple to use.


----------



## J Riff (May 30, 2011)

PhotoBomb works OK.


----------



## Vertigo (May 30, 2011)

I think the one that seems most popular on the Chrons is PhotoBucket


----------



## Somni (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look at these sites.


----------



## alchemist (May 31, 2011)

Assuming you're not all on Facebook (which has a good photo option), Photobucket will do the job.


----------



## Somni (Jun 2, 2011)

Unfortunately Facebook was not an option, hence seeking advice.  I'll give it  a go at the weekend.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 3, 2011)

I use both Photobucket and Shutterfly.


----------



## Mesanna (Jun 3, 2011)

If you have a Google account, you could try Picasa.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 3, 2011)

Never had any problems with Photobucket...


----------



## Somni (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the suggestions.  I went with the majority (photobucket) and I found it surprisingly simple to get an account and get my photos up.


----------

